# Road choices



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are going to Kings Lynn some time in the near future to a club rally, would the panel recommend the first choice of route or the second.Or an alternative.

1/. M25,M11,A10.
2/. M25, A10. missing out the M11.


cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

M11:wink2:
If you want a more casual drive then the A10.....missing out the M11.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

First choice for me without a doubt. I've driven the M11 numerous times and have always found it an easy and pleasant motorway compared with many others. If you are travelling in the rush hour then you can get a bit of congestion in places but nothing like you will probably have experienced on the M25 in getting there!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

M11 all day long.

Steve


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

How do you intend getting onto A10?

A direct route through Cambridge is NO-NO.

Straight up to Girton then East on A14 will give you some busy roads and I seem to recall there are roadworks at the moment.

I would consider the Newmarket-Ely route (A142) but would possibly choose Barton Mills, A1065 through Thetford Forest to Mundford (Brandon can be busy), A134 to Wallington (Stradsett is a bad junction).

Have a good time - Gordon


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

2nd route for me. I have often used the A10 off the M25 and after the first mile or two it is a fairly quiet, good road. Nothing wrong with the M11 but I prefer not to drive for mile after mile on motorways.

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all, we will be traveling around lunch time on a Thursday. Reminds me must sort out my Dart crossing account.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I had this choice on Saturday!
We were en route to Snetterton (nr Thetford) via M25, M11, A12 when we heard the M11 was shut due to an accident.
Turned off up A10 and what a palaver, the decent bit peters out not long after Hoddesdon. Dreadful road, nowhere to overtake,, and it goes through the middle of Royston and smaller places, no bypasses.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

No good way to get past Cambridge unless you take the A.11 off M.11 before you reach Cambridge and then come back to the A.10 from the east. 

A.14/M.11 interchange is being rebuilt ATM and random road/lane/slip road closures all the time, you may be lucky and waft straight through or you may not.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the update.

cabby


----------

